# Advice for a beginner



## @ndr3a (Apr 14, 2020)

Newbie here looking for tips and suggestions.

Up until now I used a delonghi dedica with Tesco bought ground Lavazza but I would like to improve my home coffe at least a couple of notch.

For this reason, I ordered the non pressurised filter for the dedica and I would like to get a grinder in order to have more control. Since I am not an expert at all (and I don't want to make the same mistake made when I got the dedica) I am looking fo suggestions on the grinder and maybe also a good place to buy coffee beans online?

Thanks,

Andrea


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

@ndr3a said:


> Newbie here looking for tips and suggestions.
> 
> Up until now I used a delonghi dedica with Tesco bought ground Lavazza but I would like to improve my home coffe at least a couple of notch.
> 
> ...


 What's your budget and how many coffees are you drinking a day?

Buying beans online - So many, I'd say check the Beans section and see where has discounts atm. Some popular recommended on this forum off top of my head: Crankhouse, Hasbean, Horsham, Workshop, Origin, Rave, Artisan, Foundry, Ozone. Drury's Moka D'Or and Gunnery Blend are personal favourites.


----------



## @ndr3a (Apr 14, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> What's your budget and how many coffees are you drinking a day?
> 
> Buying beans online - So many, I'd say check the Beans section and see where has discounts atm. Some popular recommended on this forum off top of my head: Crankhouse, Hasbean, Horsham, Workshop, Origin, Rave, Artisan, Foundry, Ozone. Drury's Moka D'Or and Gunnery Blend are personal favourites.


 Budget wise ideally below 100£.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

@ndr3a said:


> Budget wise ideally below 100£.


 Sorry, I'm pretty new to the coffee game and I've never seen those sort of grinders discussed here, but I'm sure some of the more experienced people know which are the better ones at that price point. Hopefully one of them can help you out.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@CocoLoco - Not new sub £100 for espresso unless second hand and a bit of a bargain unfortunately.

You can sometimes get ebay/gumtree deals for ex commercials if you keep an eye out, my Super Jolly was less than £70. Did spend more modding it though, but would have worked fine as received with a sweeper arm fitted and a bit of a clean.

Other option is the MBK Aergrind direct from them, about £120 ish?

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/48551-mazzer-sj-refurb-octopus-funnel-and-onoff-switch-mod/?do=embed


----------



## @ndr3a (Apr 14, 2020)

I will look at the used market even if now is not the best period. The budget can also be stretched a bit hopefully without making it double.

What about an hand grinder for espresso? Being at work all day I am drinking only two coffee at home, except weekends.

Edit: forgot to say. I tends to prefer medium roast for the smoothness and the chocolatey taste. Don't know if that change anything.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Comes up a fair bit and there are some good options discussed on this thread.

The MBK Aergrind is just about the cheapest handgrinder bought new that is good enough for espresso, not the best in class but very good value at about £120.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/50731-a-top-end-hand-grinder-or-entry-level-electric/page/3/?do=embed#comments


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @CocoLoco - Not new sub £100 for espresso unless second hand and a bit of a bargain unfortunately.
> 
> You can sometimes get ebay/gumtree deals for ex commercials if you keep an eye out, my Super Jolly was less than £70. Did spend more modding it though, but would have worked fine as received with a sweeper arm fitted and a bit of a clean.
> 
> ...


 £70?! Wow, that's an amazing deal. Yes you are right, a good second hand is the only sub-£100 option I'd think anyone that cares enough about coffee to be on this forum, would recommend with any confidence. Hand grinders seem to be be the best circa £100 options I see recommended (as you have above).

I'm checking frequently for a single dose grinder, or more likely something I can easily convert to single dose as single dose is basically the Niche or maybe the Sette 270 which I don't fancy. Space is an issue and SJs are tanks, but if I saw one for £70 I would jump in it!


----------



## @ndr3a (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks for the advice, I wouldn't ever immagine that a hand grinder can cost more than an electric one. ?

Got the unpressurized filter for the dedica today, way better than the pressurised one, the espresso is less watery and finally has a decent aroma and taste. I try the pre-grounded illy which clogged the dedica before and it worked. The issue is the lack of crema which if I understand well is due to the coffe being pre-grounded. So definitely need a grinder either manual or electric ?

Scouting the web I found this one Iberital MC2, culd not find the MBK Aergrind.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

@ndr3a said:


> Thanks for the advice, I wouldn't ever immagine that a hand grinder can cost more than an electric one. ?
> 
> Got the unpressurized filter for the dedica today, way better than the pressurised one, the espresso is less watery and finally has a decent aroma and taste. I try the pre-grounded illy which clogged the dedica before and it worked. The issue is the lack of crema which if I understand well is due to the coffe being pre-grounded. So definitely need a grinder either manual or electric ?
> 
> Scouting the web I found this one Iberital MC2, culd not find the MBK Aergrind.


 A good hand grinder will be more than a low end electric. A lot of the cost is in the design and the burrs. Good burrs properly setup are the core of a grinder. Motors are cheap and well known things. The MC2 is about your only new option that's worth a darn in the price range you mentioned. It's limited, and if you really desire to take the hobby further it'll hold you back and make you wish you'd saved longer in the beginning for an even better grinder. Have you considered the ROK grinder? It's £160 from their website.

And yes, pre-ground is a pain in the neck. It's only suitable for pressurised. Crema comes partly from CO2 in the beans, which will leak out slowly over a few weeks from beans, and in a matter of days from ground coffee. It's fine for 2 or 3 days after grinding, but once past that point, it's pretty well junk, no matter how well sealed. Yes, there is a loss of crema and taste over those first 3 days or so after grinding, but it's still good enough for an acceptable cup. But imagine how long its been in the bag...


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

190 gets the 1zspresso

Will do more than you need


----------



## @ndr3a (Apr 14, 2020)

allikat said:


> A good hand grinder will be more than a low end electric. A lot of the cost is in the design and the burrs. Good burrs properly setup are the core of a grinder. Motors are cheap and well known things. The MC2 is about your only new option that's worth a darn in the price range you mentioned. It's limited, and if you really desire to take the hobby further it'll hold you back and make you wish you'd saved longer in the beginning for an even better grinder. Have you considered the ROK grinder? It's £160 from their website.
> 
> And yes, pre-ground is a pain in the neck. It's only suitable for pressurised. Crema comes partly from CO2 in the beans, which will leak out slowly over a few weeks from beans, and in a matter of days from ground coffee. It's fine for 2 or 3 days after grinding, but once past that point, it's pretty well junk, no matter how well sealed. Yes, there is a loss of crema and taste over those first 3 days or so after grinding, but it's still good enough for an acceptable cup. But imagine how long its been in the bag...


 Wow the rok looks really good. For what I understand is a stepless grinder, right?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

I believe so, and it got a good review from James Hoffman.


----------



## @ndr3a (Apr 14, 2020)

And at the end after reading couple of review and comparison videos I went for the rok. It should arrive Tuesday.

Now I need some coffe beans, planning to get some supermarket one, lavazza, just to get an approximate setting and then get some good stuff online.?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

@ndr3a said:


> And at the end after reading couple of review and comparison videos I went for the rok. It should arrive Tuesday.
> 
> Now I need some coffe beans, planning to get some supermarket one, lavazza, just to get an approximate setting and then get some good stuff online.?


 I'd skip the Lavazza and just get good stuff. You won't get an approximate setting from it.


----------



## @ndr3a (Apr 14, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> I'd skip the Lavazza and just get good stuff. You won't get an approximate setting from it.


 Really?? Well need to look for the beans then.?

Any suggestions for a medium roast with a chocolatey taste and low acidity??


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

@ndr3a said:


> Really?? Well need to look for the beans then.?
> 
> Any suggestions for a medium roast with a chocolatey taste and low acidity??


 I really like Pact Fruit and Nut espresso - like their farmer philosophy too...


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

@ndr3a said:


> Really?? Well need to look for the beans then.?
> 
> Any suggestions for a medium roast with a chocolatey taste and low acidity??


 Yes.

And not really. Chocolate is a pretty common flavour, especially when you go medium to dark, and especially with espresso blends. I'm not really sure what you mean by low acidity. You want basic caramel/chocolate/nuts and very little notable trace of acidity of any kind? So you wouldn't want winey or dried fruity notes? Or do you want just chocolate and nothing else? Coffee Compass is probably a decent place to start and you can search for 'chocolate' and look at the tasting notes of the stuff that pops up. Rave Chatswood blend and as said really most espresso blends from roasters are probably going to tick your boxes but won't necessarily come without an acidic note. I'm drinking Dark Arts Mexican seasonal espresso right now. Tasting notes are chocolate and marzipan with milk, as straight espresso jammy, red fruit, marzipan, chocolate. I wouldn't say it's low acidity so no good for you but makes a point; how it tastes depends how you drink it.


----------



## @ndr3a (Apr 14, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> You want basic caramel/chocolate/nuts and very little notable trace of acidity of any kind? So you wouldn't want winey or dried fruity notes?


 Yes and yes.

I found this one CLOCKWORK V5 - ESPRESSO BLEND KG'S, which has been suggested by someone in the forum.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

@ndr3a said:


> Yes and yes.
> 
> I found this one CLOCKWORK V5 - ESPRESSO BLEND KG'S, which has been suggested by someone in the forum.


 My Rave order came today. It's tasting notes sound like a sweetshop. One is all Fudge, one (Chatswood) is described as 'Chocolate, chocolate, chocolate. One is dark chocolate and hazelnut I think it was. Could be a good place to start but it's my first order from them, can't speak to acidity.

Like someone else said, don't bother with supermarket beans, it's a waste of time and money, they won't tell you anything.


----------



## @ndr3a (Apr 14, 2020)

Update: the rok grinder GC come today. It looks stunning and it seems quite sturdy.

It's set as a step grinder from the factory which sounds a bit weird to me. I need to find out how to change it to stepless. Not many instructions in the box and except some small indent in the setting wheels no number or indication for fine or coarse.

Shopping day today so I got some lavazza beans from Tesco, the online order from machina did not arrived yet☹

15 g of coffee beans (the max that I can fit in the dedica non pressurised filter) take less than a minute to grind and the consistency of the particle seems quite uniform to me. After setting and throwing away couple of coffe i find the right set up to get an approximate 1:2 ratio of bean:coffee (a bit more to be honest) in 25 second. I tried to grind finer but it chocked the dedica, IMHO half a step finer would be perfect, hence the stepless adjustment. However I quite like a slight longer shot.


----------

